# HK living 1st yr



## yushmori (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,

I'm starting an entry-level position in HK in September. This will be my first time ever in Hong Kong. I was wondering if anyone could give me their opinion or lead me to past forum that discusses rent/transportation/living.


1. How much do newbies spend for rent (% of pre tax?). I consider myself "non-expat" since I'm officially a "local hire" and don't get housing or living allowances. Is it advisable to aim for all-inclusive places to avoid high air conditioning fees?

2. Which areas are not considered safe / Cantonese only? I only know English.

3. Are the trams/busses/metro reliable (and frequent) that a 30 minute commute won't be a burden? I will be working in Central/Admiralty.

4. Where do people drink at the end of business/weekends? I would like to live close by to avoid taxi fees and such for late nights.

If anyone could give me an example of their monthly budget, that would be great too.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I am a expat and in my experience a flat around 500 sq ft will cost you no less than , I am talking about a livable one, 8,000 to a real nice one around 20,000 and up. 8,000 basic a room in a tall building. 20,000 and up a gym and for a added cost a pool and sports like squash and tennis. Electricity expensive compared to USA. Most expats hang out around central to Wan Chai. Central (LKF) bars and men in suits and Wan chai men in wet suits staggering around. Food depends on what you want. local Chinese mom and pop places which serve soup with food inside like pasta and meats cheap and if you want fine dinning well that will cost you more then you would like but there are many nice places. Transportation not a issue, all around and all works well. Crime none.


----------



## yushmori (Jul 18, 2011)

metoprohk, JWilliamson

謝謝, Thank you for your replies. 

I have been running into difficulties finding a livable studio / 1-bdrm apartment-- serviced ones seem to be above HKD8500/mo for as small as 200 sq ft in Sheung Wan all the way to Causeway Bay. This has been difficult since my budget is around HKD8000/mo.

Does anyone have experience living in a studio? (Studiostudio apartments, etc) I don't know how big 200 sq ft is- I've heard 300 sq ft is quite tiny.

I've also started to look for places on craigslist, but have already found two of a dozen or so owners I contacted to be "scammers" (google searched). For visa reasons, I won't be able to enter HK until 26 Aug, and my work starts on 5 Sep-- is it better to leave apartment searching until I get into HK, or is it a high-season now (should I continue looking for them, even if I won't be in HK for at least another month)?

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

There are many real estate companies all around Causeway bay and Sheung Wan. That can find a place for you real quickly. You can easily search in Google and email them. Why you looking for service? You can find many without service for much less. yes I said 8,000 but that will be for a bigger place which is like 500 sq ft but yes you can find studios for less.


----------



## yushmori (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi JWilliamson,

Thanks for your response. I was leaning towards serviced/all-inclusive units for convenience (fixed cost in my monthly budget) and because I was worried about high air conditioning / dehumidifying costs during the wet season.

Do you have an idea of the market for serviced/all-inclusive and plain vanilla units around Sheung Wan, Caseway, and Wan Chai? Since I'm not in HK yet I've been exclusively searching online, but haven't found anything generous like 500 sq ft for HKD8000-- more like 200 sq ft for HKD75000. Would it be better to look locally (wait til I actually get into HK and go walk into a real estate co.) than to continue searching online?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I would do a search of real estate companies and ask them questions and set up some meetings with them.


----------



## BlakeS (Oct 3, 2011)

yushmori,

What area did you end up getting a place at? How are the expenses for the first month for you? Manageable? Any unexpected expenditures so far? I'm moving in 20 days, so I'm looking for some recent and relevant insight.

Best,
Blake


----------



## Manting (Oct 5, 2011)

1. For room and board, get what you can. Living in Hong Kong isn't cheap, if you can manage to find a roomate. You can try roomorama(dot)com, granted it is more of an "extended stay" experience but you may be able to strike up a deal.

2. Most places in the Hong Kong island side is English friendly, and many places on the Kowloon side like Tsim Sha Tsui and Kownloon Tong.

3. The public transport is reliable, but just be prepared to be crushed like a sardine during rush hours and do not be suprised if you get physically pushed around.

4. LFK / or TST (you'll learn those abbreviations soon)


----------



## BlakeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Manting said:


> 1. For room and board, get what you can. Living in Hong Kong isn't cheap, if you can manage to find a roomate. You can try roomorama(dot)com, granted it is more of an "extended stay" experience but you may be able to strike up a deal.
> 
> 2. Most places in the Hong Kong island side is English friendly, and many places on the Kowloon side like Tsim Sha Tsui and Kownloon Tong.
> 
> ...


LFK? Did you mean LKF?

I spent 5 years in HK growing up, and I'm fluent in Mandarin, so communication and culture acclamation shouldn't be an issue for me. What I'm looking for is more along the lines of how much electricity costs (I've heard it's expensive, but no one has given me an estimate).

I'm staying at a serviced apartment for the first month so that I can go apartment hunting during the first month. I wouldn't sign a 1 year contract to a flat I've never personally seen. 

How much are the miscellaneous expenses like high speed internet and television? What about dry cleaning, or even full serviced laundry? I remember cell phone service is a pay-as-you go type deal, and it's all fairly reasonable.

Any tips would be appreciated.

Blake


----------



## jackysh (Jun 24, 2012)

halo,

new to this site here. 

how has your year been in hk? i am looking for apt as well it would be great if you would like to join my apt hunt/ house viewing. 

i have been thinking about sharing a 2 bedroom place with a flat mate. bigger nicer place for less money

if either way works, please let me know!

thanks


----------

